

OGame.org python library - alain_gilbert
https://github.com/alaingilbert/pyogame

======
alain_gilbert
I've just open sourced an old library that I created some years ago that
helped me cheating at <http://ogame.org/> !

I refactored it before to make it public. I think the code is kinda clean, so
if you have any comment or if you would have done something differently, let
me know ! I want to learn the best python practices :)

Don't be shy to fork it and make pull requests.

------
jplur
For a bit I was thinking this was a game played via getting the python library
and calling functions in the interpreter.

~~~
alain_gilbert
aha I see ! That's what I thought.

If you don't know the game, chances are that you'll not understand what the
purpose of this lib ^^

